# Grazing or DIY livery yard wanted in the bristol/bath area



## Spotonforgold (25 August 2013)

I am looking to move my two horses to the bristol/bath area in the next couple of months as I will be re locating from Surrey. Does anyone know of any grazing or livery available? I will be living in staple hill, so am looking anywhere from that side of bristol towards bath. I work in sales so can be fairly flexible in where they are.

All help much appreciated.

Also if anyone has any recommendations for vets, farriers, saddles and local feed stores.


----------



## munch_84 (2 September 2013)

Hi there,
I have just moved here too.  (Here being south of Bristol but almost equidistant to Bath) I have found some temporary grazing but will need something else come winter as it will flood!  If you hear of anything would be good to swap thoughs as I'm struggling.  Found some expensive DIY so depends what your budget is.
I have only been here 2 months so I expect others will have better answers but I found a lovely farrier who came out to me at short notice this week, Ross Parker-  let me know if you want his number and I will PM you.  He's based near Whitchurch.
Vets, everyone I've asked seems to recommend Bushy  so I have registered but not called them out so couldn't give you an opinion. www.bwequinevets.co.uk.
Hope that helps!
Mel


----------



## miss_c (4 September 2013)

If you're in Staple Hill you're going to be living about 5 mins away from me!

What are you looking for?  There's a yard round the corner from mine which I am very impressed with, it's BHS approved, assisted DIY (they feed and turn out weekday mornings for you).  http://www.bhs.org.uk/enjoy-riding/find-a-place-to-ride/centres/mno/oneway-livery-services  They often have a waiting list but I believe there may be space at the moment or coming up soon.

Farrier wise I use Ian Archer who is fabulous.  I've known him YEARS and we have a good natter while he does the horses, had him out today in fact!

Vet wise I use Rebecca Sherman who is freelance and I believe not taking anybody else on, but otherwise I would go with B&W, there's also Rowe Vets in the area.


----------



## Spotonforgold (5 September 2013)

Hi all,
Thanks for the advice on vets, that defiantly helps.

I will check out that yard miss c, and see if they have any vacencys.

Mel I have found a few DIY yards, one with a vacancy was bonnie mount farm on siston common, I wasn't too keen and it only had a pony stable free, it was 20 a month. I also looked at a lovely part livery yard call myrtle farm, siston common. But I am looking more for assisted DIY.

Am looking forward to the move, and hopefully will bump into a few of you out hacking or at shows x


----------



## munch_84 (6 September 2013)

Good luck! You will love it round here! x


----------



## miss_c (21 September 2013)

Any luck finding somewhere spotonforgold?


----------



## Spotonforgold (22 September 2013)

Hi miss c, yes I have been to the yard you recommended, one way livery. It's lovely and ticks all the right boxes. I'm going to be moving both my mares at the end of October. Thank you for pointing me in their direction. Maybe we could meet up for a hack at some point if you nearby.


----------



## miss_c (23 September 2013)

Awww that's fab!    Give me a shout when you have moved in, my yard is quite literally round the corner!! There's another forum member who is on livery there as well.


----------

